# coming to calgary in oct 2008



## rob mc (Sep 20, 2008)

hi all/just joined this site ,found it quite helpful,i and my family are coming over to live in calgary in october,just on the last step (the dreaded visas and work permits)but should be here next week.it has been a long process or so it seems but the wait will be worth it, im a fully qualifed plasterer so i will be looking for work when i get there if anybody know of any building contractors looking for plasterers will u let me know on here, thx for your time


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Look me up!*



rob mc said:


> hi all/just joined this site ,found it quite helpful,i and my family are coming over to live in calgary in october,just on the last step (the dreaded visas and work permits)but should be here next week.it has been a long process or so it seems but the wait will be worth it, im a fully qualifed plasterer so i will be looking for work when i get there if anybody know of any building contractors looking for plasterers will u let me know on here, thx for your time


I'm not associated with many trades guys over here but judging by the amount of construction I see here in flames country then you should have no problem. When you get here look me up in The Yardhouse in Kensington and we can chat. Just ask any of the bar staff for the Irish guy named Ciaran (Kieran). At least you'll see friendly face who can give you a bit of heads up on the locality.


----------

